# Big Spiders



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The house is getting taken over with big spiders.

Any ideas how to bait them or make them go away? I walked on one tonight and it got up and ran away









But the one in the sink this morning wasn't so smart


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I think our spiders in general are getting abit bigger, probably a bit of inter-breeding going on from tropical / foreign species coming in on cargo.

In my work when we get a pallet of wood from India / USA or Brazil etc we've had pretty large garden type spiders run out and hid before we can squish'em ... it only makes sense that this happens in alot of other companies as well.

W've also had some BIG cockroaches come running out between some pieces of timber but they're easier to .... catch ... well ok ... easier to stomp on and yes they are filled with custard







... lots of it too


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

yuk









That is like one day the child informed me that blue bottles have jelly inside them!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It's not just your mind playing tricks. Here's the science:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor..._sc/big_spiders


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't tell my 710 - I'll never get any sleep for patrolling the bedroom


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Found a large spider in the bath this morning, the 710 had already left for work and hadn't seen it. I was going to leave it there until she got home but the thought of getting a frantic "there's a big spider in the bath and it's got fast legs" 'phone call put me off a bit.
















I got a glass and piece of card and transfered the poor bugger outside. Didn't want it getting frightened by the 710.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Big spiders ... when i was a teenager i had a South American Bird-Eating spider ... also know as a Red-Toe Tarantula, not the most common pet for an Irish laddie but it was a big brute with about an 8 inch span across the legs









For most part it didn't do much but it was fascinating to what it feed, it would be on the glass in a converted aquarium tank and I'd put in blue-bottle flies and things and as the fly flew past the spider it would swing out catch the fly and swing in again ... always keeping it's hind 2 feet attached to the glass ... cool









Everything was cool for ages but when the winter came and not flies to catch I did'nt know what to feed it on, so reading one of those little helpful "Looking after your Pet" books it advised putting a piece of dog food on a thread and swing it around near the spider ..... ok i thought .... dodgy but i'll try it ... so i did !

I swung the meat around .... spider did nothing .... swung it round more and the meat fell off .... damn ! .... put my hand in to retreive the meat and the spider jumped on my hand and started to run up my arm




























i near soiled myself .... in blind panic i smacked it of my arm. A few days later i gave the spider away to a friend ... enuff of that I thought


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

gravedodger said:


> Big spiders ... when i was a teenager i had a South American Bird-Eating spider ... also know as a Red-Toe Tarantula, not the most common pet for an Irish laddie but it was a big brute with about an 8 inch span across the legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My youngest son keeps Tarantulas and when he can't get insects he feeds them on dead mice.









Luckily enough my eldest son that keeps and breeds pythons always has a few frozen mice handy for him.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Gravedodger that gave me the biggest laugh of the day. Thanks


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

i laugh at it now Sargon but when it happened ....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

GD good tale









I like spiders







still wouldnt want one as a pet though


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

When I lived in Zimbabwe in the early 90's these were regular visitors

The "Red Roman" its not posionous and catches its prey by chasing it







had a couple of nips on bare feet ... they can actually draw blood


















and the male Baboon Spider (the females tended to be more sedentary)










I dont know hoe my 710 at the time put up with it


----------

